# Logo fürs Forum



## 8ull23y3 (30. Aug 2005)

Na hopp wo sind die kreativen von euch. Dachte ich stoß das mal an. Gucken was bei rum kommt  Aber nur wenn denn der stevg nix dagegen hat.


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Aug 2005)

Nö, habe nichts dagegen.


----------



## lin (31. Aug 2005)

Ähm, könntest du noch ein paar Regeln rüberschieben :wink: 
So die Grösse, also ein Kleines Logo für in der Navigation Toolbar, oder ein grosses Logo für oben auf die Page?


----------



## edgrar_u (18. Okt 2005)

Habt ihr eigentlich mittlerweile ein Logo?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (25. Okt 2005)

So wie es scheint noch nicht. Wenn du Ideen hast kannst sie denke ich gerne hier vostellen! stevg wird sich sicherlich freuen. Ansonsten kannst dus auch mal im chat versuchen dort ist eigentlich immer jemand der Mods oder sogar stevg selbst zu finden


----------



## DP (26. Okt 2005)

ihr könnt euch bei www.designload.com eins aussuchen, ich hab da n abo


----------



## 8ull23y3 (26. Okt 2005)

ollen Cheater


----------



## DP (26. Okt 2005)

wie cheater? 

ihr sucht euch da ne logovorlage aus und ich hole die mit meinem account ab, feierabend


----------



## lin (26. Okt 2005)

cheap-obwohls viele schöne Logos hat


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2005)

hab mal auf mods.de nachgefragt, ob einer ein logo machen will.
hier ist das ergebnis







falls es uns gefällt, kann man das ja mit dem macher absprechen.
evtl kann man den duke auch noch im bender style haben, falls wir das wollen


----------



## Beni (29. Okt 2005)

Der Duke ist doch sicherlich geschützt? Ist das überhaupt legal?


----------



## Nick H. (29. Okt 2005)

soo toll find ich das jetzt nicht
rgendwie zu farblos


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2005)

Duke ist Trade Mark, also Finger weg.


----------



## Roar (29. Okt 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Duke ist Trade Mark, also Finger weg.


favicon? 
java und vieles andere ist auch trademark...


----------



## pogo (29. Okt 2005)

ok. hab ich mich vorher net drüber informiert


----------



## Soulfly (30. Okt 2005)

und wie ist das?


----------



## Beni (30. Okt 2005)

Ich finde die hübsch   Das untere gefällt mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Okt 2005)

ich find das 2. auch besser, nur der code im hintergrund sollte kräftiger sein
wenn das geändert werden würde,würde ich den sofort nehmen


----------



## Nick H. (30. Okt 2005)

also ich finds nich so toll
das sollte vielleicht lieber mittig ausgerichtet sein
ud nicht so durcheinander


----------



## Soulfly (30. Okt 2005)

hier überarbeitet, obwohl ich nicht weiß, was du mit durcheinander meinst. Erklär mal!
hab leicht stärker gemacht


----------



## Nick H. (30. Okt 2005)

mit dem durcheinander mein ich wie du das Java-Forum.org geschrieben hast
das sieht irgendwie komisch aus

aber vielleicht liegt das einfach an mir und den andern gefällts


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Okt 2005)

also das mittlere find ich jetzt gut so
vllt. den code noch bischen ändern 
mein vorschlag

```
if(you.getJavaKnowledge() < NEEDED_KNOWLEDGE) {
  you.open("java-forum.org");
  you.ask();
}else {
  you.open("java-forum.org");
  you.answerQuestions();
}
```
aber weiß nicht ob das bischen zu lang wäre

und das "durcheinander" was Nick H. meint, find ich gut. ordentlich ist irgendwie langweilig


----------



## lin (30. Okt 2005)

interessanter Vorschlag
Über den Farbton lässt sich streiten, irgendwie ist dann alles zu monoton finde ich.


----------



## Soulfly (30. Okt 2005)

Zu monoton? Das ist ein Farbton aus dem Forumrändern. Kann auch einen dunkleren wählen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Okt 2005)

Ich finds nett.


----------



## Nick H. (30. Okt 2005)

aber der oberste Farbton is der beste


----------



## Soulfly (30. Okt 2005)

Wenn es euch gefällt könnt ihr es einsetzen!
Wenn nicht mach ich weiter und das ist eine Drohung! :lol: 
[schild=8 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Lasst den Geist kreisen![/schild]


----------



## Nick H. (31. Okt 2005)

wir könnens ja einfach mal einsetzen und schaun wie es aussieht
und dann machma ne Umfrage


----------



## SebiB90 (31. Okt 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir könnens ja einfach mal einsetzen...


so einfach gehts net, dazu brauchen wir stevg. und der war zuletzt am 23.10 hier online.
vllt. im urlaub?


----------



## Roar (31. Okt 2005)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nick H. hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha... urlaub... wahrscheilnich hamse ihm den strom abgestellt 

btw. ich find noch immer das am coolsten:


----------



## Nick H. (31. Okt 2005)

dann müsma ja eh auf stevg warten
egal ob wirs zur Probe reinsetzen wollen oder nicht


----------



## SebiB90 (31. Okt 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann müsma ja eh auf stevg warten
> egal ob wirs zur Probe reinsetzen wollen oder nicht


nö, wir können eigentlich schon ne umfrage starten, wie die community das logo findet


----------



## Nick H. (1. Nov 2005)

ich mein letztendlich
wir können auch noch stundenlang nach nem besseren suchen
aber ganz am Ende werden wir ihn so oder so brauchen


----------



## bygones (1. Nov 2005)

Bitte nutzt für Diskussion den folgenden Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23904

sonst wird hier doppelt gemobbelt diskutiert....

/closed


----------

